
GPT-3 wrote this song - scottfits
https://open.spotify.com/track/6gi1B6zaF6kirw5BfNozZz?si=MOxXpLjgQsak8odGMqJBUQ
======
schoen
I hope you don't mind the YouTube link which doesn't require a Spotify login:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZGLOZmCj7E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZGLOZmCj7E)

Did GPT-3 also devise the melody, not just the lyrics?

... it sure sounds like a "real song"!

------
scottfits
Okay, GPT-3 didn't write the entire song, but the chorus section starting at
"You can love me...". Had to seed with 5000+ scraped lyric sets. Going to
write blog post and explain more soon and perhaps open source the tool

